# Violin suggestions for a complete neophyte (Montreal)



## Llyranor

Hi,

I need a violin. I am going to take violin lessons, having no musical background experience at all. As such, I'm not looking for the best quality violin just yet, but I also want one that sounds acceptable at the very least.

I'm presently looking at this selection http://magasin.academiedemontreal.com/catalog/category_131_Violon.html because as a registered student at that academy for the lessons, there's a rental program where 100% of what I pay for the rental will go directly towards the purchase of the violin. Since I have no idea what to look for for a good beginning violin, or what price range, suggestions (from that site or other luthiers in Montreal) would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------

